# SRV Voodoo Child Live 1983



## Shawn (Dec 19, 2005)

Great fucking video. This guy just wails!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=thSFQ0RY0RM&search=Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Naren (Dec 20, 2005)

SRV was the man. That's probably the most accurate version of Voodoo Child I've heard outside of Hendrix himself.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Dec 20, 2005)

'nough said!


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2005)

Badass. I love my sevens, but I still thing a good strat is one of the most amazing sounding guitars I've ever heard.  

And he's SO coked up in that one, lol. Look at his face, he's white as a sheet and drenched in sweat.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2005)

I could see that too, Drew.  He is so focused and determined, he's definately feeling it. That strat sounds very good. From what I've read and heard, it's simply just his Fender strat going through a Fender amp cranked real high. Eric Johnson once quoted "To me, the Strat through the Fender amp thing was done best by them". He was referring to both SRV and his brother Jimmie Vaughan which played a solo on Johnson's tribute "SRV". I wish I would've been around Austin Texas in the early eighties. I would've been so floored if I ever saw Stevie jam live.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> Badass. I love my sevens, but I still thing a good strat is one of the most amazing sounding guitars I've ever heard.


 If you catch the bug of Strat-itus, man, nothing is ever the same.


----------



## noodles (Dec 20, 2005)

I've got that on VHS at home, but I can't remeber the name of it. They don't make it anymore.

The tape has part of two performances, both at the same venue. This was from the first, back when he was still coked up all the time. The second half is after he got clean and released "In Step". If you like this, the second half is the real one to listen to, because he has the SRV wall of sound (Dumbles, Marshalls, and Fenders) and plays with such authority and conviction in his new found sobriety. SRV is one of the most pure musicians who has ever walked the planet. He just sounds like he opened a door somewhere and the music just came out on it's own accord.


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah, by the end of his career his rig was right up there with Petrucci's.  

I'm split on whether or not sobering up hurt his playing - early on, he had this feral intensity that I don't think he ever quite recaptured in its entirity. However, it's just as clear that at the end there before he broke and went clean, the drugs and alcohol were negatively impacting his playing, and that some of his best performances (in particular, the "Life Without You" solo) were cut clean (and when did he do "Little Wing?" That's jaw-dropping). I think it's a combination of factors, but the biggest of which was his sucess - he cleaned up, but because his lifestyle had changed he lost some of his elemental rawness that his early playing had, and my guess is that's less the drugs than the fact he was no longer marginalized, musically speaking. 

Now, did doing coke all those years help him to play that fast? Ehh......

Bob, I've had it since birth. I tell you, if Fender ever releases a good ash or alder bodied seven with a contemporary vintage style trem, 22 frets, and a maple fretboard, I'm SO all over that. Hell, it might almost be worth getting a custom shop price quote. I love my Ibanezes, but there's this amazing clarity to the tone of a good strat...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> Now, did doing coke all those years help him to play that fast? Ehh......
> 
> Bob, I've had it since birth. I tell you, if Fender ever releases a good ash or alder bodied seven with a contemporary vintage style trem, 22 frets, and a maple fretboard, I'm SO all over that. Hell, it might almost be worth getting a custom shop price quote. I love my Ibanezes, but there's this amazing clarity to the tone of a good strat...


I can relate, although I've always been more of a rosewood board Strat guy (but both are sweet).

The odd thing is, my dream guitar is very Strat/SRV inspired. But I'd still want the Double-Edge 7 trem. Basically, a RG with EMG's, the piezo DE trem, maple top, body wood- I dunno. I like mahogany, but I like alder and swamp ash, too- birdseye maple neck (first I ever saw of a BE neck was on a Strat *sigh*), ebony board, white neck binding, white pickguard, and a subtle sunburst stain (every time I see those damn tobacco sunburst Strats with white pickguards I melt). I wish I could get white EMG 707's for it.... d'ya know how righteous that would look, with a white pickguard, white neck binding, white pickups, and a violin-y, dark burst-type stain on flamed maple? 

But yeah, a good Strat tone rules. My favorite? SRV, of course.


----------



## Chris D (Dec 20, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> If you catch the bug of Strat-itus, man, nothing is ever the same.



I'm right there with you on that one.

The guy was a genius. Didn't know a shred of theory or read music... that's pure talent.
[reaches for "Testify" in SRV directory]


----------



## noodles (Dec 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> YI tell you, if Fender ever releases a good ash or alder bodied seven with a contemporary vintage style trem, 22 frets, and a maple fretboard, I'm SO all over that. Hell, it might almost be worth getting a custom shop price quote. I love my Ibanezes, but there's this amazing clarity to the tone of a good strat...



This USA Schecter is pretty damn close. I've never seen a 7-string non-locking (except for the JP7).


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2005)

It's close, but it's hideous.... Temping, but for what that would probably cost, I'd rather get something full custom that also had the visual beauty of a strat, you know?


----------



## Chris D (Dec 20, 2005)

Drew, you could start here:

http://www.wdmusic.com/fender_strat_reg_bodies_in_24208_prd1.htm


----------



## noodles (Dec 20, 2005)

That looks nice, I might have to build myself one at some point.


----------



## Naren (Dec 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> I tell you, if Fender ever releases a good ash or alder bodied seven with a contemporary vintage style trem, 22 frets, and a maple fretboard, I'm SO all over that. Hell, it might almost be worth getting a custom shop price quote. I love my Ibanezes, but there's this amazing clarity to the tone of a good strat...



Face it, Drew! Strats suck!

......

...Okay, they _don't_ suck. I used to own one myself. I just think you're over-reacting and not realizing that Les Pauls are the ultimate sounding guitars in the world.  (whips out LP and completely wastes every single Strat ever made in the history of this blue orb floating in the immense darkness of space where music is resonating through my every pore - yes, that's what i said. can you dig it?)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2005)

Naren said:


> Face it, Drew! Strats suck!
> 
> ......
> 
> ...Okay, they _don't_ suck. I used to own one myself. I just think you're over-reacting and not realizing that Les Pauls are the ultimate sounding guitars in the world.  (whips out LP and completely wastes every single Strat ever made in the history of this blue orb floating in the immense darkness of space where music is resonating through my every pore - yes, that's what i said. can you dig it?)


Oh, shit! Here we go again  (We used to have this debate with each other all the time)


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> 9and when did he do "Little Wing?" That's jaw-dropping).


 He does a great version of that song IMO. Awesome song and cool video.
I love his tone on that song too. That is the Strat sound I want.


----------



## noodles (Dec 20, 2005)

Naren said:


> ...Okay, they _don't_ suck. I used to own one myself. I just think you're over-reacting and not realizing that Les Pauls are the ultimate sounding guitars in the world.  (whips out LP and completely wastes every single Strat ever made in the history of this blue orb floating in the immense darkness of space where music is resonating through my every pore - yes, that's what i said. can you dig it?)



Strat vs LP...hmm, do i want too thin or too muddy?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd take a Strat over an LP anyday. That's just me though.


----------



## Naren (Dec 21, 2005)

Shawn said:


> I'd take a Strat over an LP anyday. That's just me though.



Of course, it is 100% taste. I used to highly dislike Strats because of how twangy and "thin" they sounded. One guitarist I played with about 3-4 years ago played a Fender American strat and it sounded so awesome that I really came to like them as well.

But, I would always pick a Les Paul over a Strat (although I'd like both). I've owned several Les Pauls by now. Right now my two main guitars are my Ibanez RG1527 and my Gibson Les Paul Studio (I left my Epiphone LP in the US). I'm sure Bob remembers both my Gibson LP and my Epiphone LP. I love the way Les Pauls sound. I think the Gibson pickups are really nice, so I never changed them. The Epiphone pickups were okay, but not that great, so I swapped them with Seymour Duncan '59 pickups. I think a good Gibson Les Paul on the neck position with a nice warm distortion is an orgasmic experience to die for.

But, to be honest, the only guitars I hate are: Danelectros and Rickenbackers.


----------



## Drew (Dec 21, 2005)

Naren, while I'm tempted to flame you back in as pretentious a manner as style just so we both get a chance to flex our rhetorical wit at each other, I'll simply point out that a.) Les Pauls suck, and 2.) really, it comes down to how you like to get a tone. I'm big on a bright guitar into a dark amp, whereas I suspect you prefer a dark guitar into a bright amp. If I plug a Les Paul into my setup, it sounds dull and muddy, whereas if you plug a Strat into yours, it sounds like an icepick. However, the right guitar going into an amp that's been optimized for it...  

Those bodies are awesome. Now, if only I could find a decent 25.5" maple neck (preferably with abalone dot inlays) - they offer 26.5" bari replacement necks, but with black clay inlays and I don't particularly care for the headstock. Still...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 21, 2005)

Drew said:


> Naren, while I'm tempted to flame you back in as pretentious a manner as style just so we both get a chance to flex our rhetorical wit at each other...


I just used to beat him over the head with my 2027, Drew, and be done with it when we had this erm... 'discussion.'


----------



## Naren (Dec 21, 2005)

Drew said:


> I'm big on a bright guitar into a dark amp, whereas I suspect you prefer a dark guitar into a bright amp. If I plug a Les Paul into my setup, it sounds dull and muddy, whereas if you plug a Strat into yours, it sounds like an icepick. However, the right guitar going into an amp that's been optimized for it...



Bingo. I like a dark guitar into a bright amp.  Hit on the head, Drew. And a Strat into my amp does sound much like an "icepick."

You know I was just joking with the pretentious nonsense.

The problem with arguing with Bob was that he'd basically say "your guitar sucks" and I couldn't counter with "your guitar sucks" because I thought his guitar was cool (still think it is). I was more like "Hey, your friggin' favorite band plays a Gibson Les Paul. What about that?" At first Bob was a little anti-LP, but after playing together in the same band for a while, he came to think that my guitar sounded sweet - especially coupled with his guitar. 

On a similar note, I presonally think the Les Paul-Strat combination sounds awesome. I sang vocals in a band a few years ago where my rhythm guitarist played a Gibson Les Paul Studio and my lead guitarist played a Fender American Stratocaster and they sounded great together.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a friend that has had his LP Studio since 1989 and he swears by it still to this day. He also has an enormous guitar collection as well. He has an SG, a Fender Strat, and a Tele and other various electrics. One day when I was over his house, he wanted to see the difference in his Gibsons and Fenders just for kicks. He plugged his LP in his Fender Twin and then plugged his SG, then Strat and Tele and so forth to hear the difference and surprisingly the Tele sounded the best out of them all.


----------



## Naren (Dec 21, 2005)

Shawn said:


> I have a friend that has had his LP Studio since 1989 and he swears by it still to this day. He also has an enormous guitar collection as well. He has an SG, a Fender Strat, and a Tele and other various electrics. One day when I was over his house, he wanted to see the difference in his Gibsons and Fenders just for kicks. He plugged his LP in his Fender Twin and then plugged his SG, then Strat and Tele and so forth to hear the difference and surprisingly the Tele sounded the best out of them all.



I've had my Epiphone Les Paul Studio since 2000 and my Gibson Les Paul Studio since about 2002/2003. 

Personally I'm not a big fan of the tele. I think they're "okay", but I much prefer Strats, SGs, or LPs over them. I'd never buy a Tele, but I'd gladly accept one if someone was giving one away...

My uncle has over 35 guitars and when I was at his house I played several different Strats and, even though they were all Fender strats, they sounded slightly different. And, no, he hadn't changed the pickups or anything. They were each made in different years and were different colors, but they were all Fender American Strats. In his collection, he has about 5 Fender strats and 6 Gibson Les Pauls (a standard, a studio, a custom, among several others). He, of course, also has guitars by many many other companies (such as Heritage), etc. He has no Ibanezes, Jacksons, ESPs or Schecters, though. Not his style.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 21, 2005)

Shawn said:


> I have a friend that has had his LP Studio since 1989 and he swears by it still to this day. He also has an enormous guitar collection as well. He has an SG, a Fender Strat, and a Tele and other various electrics. One day when I was over his house, he wanted to see the difference in his Gibsons and Fenders just for kicks. He plugged his LP in his Fender Twin and then plugged his SG, then Strat and Tele and so forth to hear the difference and surprisingly the Tele sounded the best out of them all.



A good Tele is a thing of beauty, especially when using a Twin. Now if I could just get one with jumbo frets...

I know! Scallops!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, the Tele is twangy but man, does it sound good through a Fender Twin. He put a DiMarzio Tone Zone in his LP Studio to spice it up. Ever since I've known him, I've always liked his LP Studio. The SG is a nice guitar too with a warm sound. I think his LP is a little more raw sounding though and it's perfect for alot of types of music which he plays. The thing needs to be refretted though. 

My favorite LP is the one Randy Rhoads owned. I've always liked that one.


----------



## Naren (Dec 21, 2005)

Shawn said:


> My favorite LP is the one Randy Rhoads owned. I've always liked that one.



 Dang good one there.


----------



## Drew (Dec 21, 2005)

Teles absolutely kick ass. I never "got" them for the longest time - they're ugly, and the body isn't that comfortable, but man... Very clear, and incredible attack. I'd always loved the tone on Satriani's "All Alone," not knowing that it was cut on a custom tele-style Ibanez they made Joe. 

I'd LOVE to get an abused old maple neck tele as a beater blues guitar. In fact, I found a gorgeous white '71 tele in a local guitar shop that I completely fell for - it just looked and "felt" right - but I couldn't justify $1200 on a six that was in dire need of a refret. However, when it was gone the next time I went into the shop and immediately after my UV7PWH showed up for sale on Jemsite... Let's just say it got me hooked on the idea of a white beat-up guitar. 

That said, if I was playing in a blues band, that one'd have gone on the card that very day. Amazingly vibey guitar.


----------



## noodles (Dec 21, 2005)

Drew said:


> Those bodies are awesome. Now, if only I could find a decent 25.5" maple neck (preferably with abalone dot inlays) - they offer 26.5" bari replacement necks, but with black clay inlays and I don't particularly care for the headstock. Still...



I think Warmoth is your best bet with that one. You may need to get their body, too, to make sure everything fits. They're not cheap, but the one swamp ash body I had from Warmoth was the best sounding Strat I ever heard, short of old holy grails of the 50s and 60s.


----------



## Drew (Dec 21, 2005)

No dice, they only build sevens in 25" and 28". Otherwise I'd have built a warmoth strat ages ago - I love that idea.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2005)

Drew said:


> I'd LOVE to get an abused old maple neck tele as a beater blues guitar. In fact, I found a gorgeous white '71 tele in a local guitar shop that I completely fell for - it just looked and "felt" right - but I couldn't justify $1200 on a six that was in dire need of a refret. However, when it was gone the next time I went into the shop and immediately after my UV7PWH showed up for sale on Jemsite... Let's just say it got me hooked on the idea of a white beat-up guitar.
> 
> That said, if I was playing in a blues band, that one'd have gone on the card that very day. Amazingly vibey guitar.


A '71 Tele? Nice! Sorry to hear you couldn't get it. Well, at least you got the PWH. 
I too, want a Tele someday but I'd rather get a nicer Strat first.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 21, 2005)

Naren said:


> Bingo. I like a dark guitar into a bright amp.
> The problem with arguing with Bob was that he'd basically say "your guitar sucks" and I couldn't counter with "your guitar sucks" because I thought his guitar was cool (still think it is). I was more like "Hey, your friggin' favorite band plays a Gibson Les Paul. What about that?" At first Bob was a little anti-LP, but after playing together in the same band for a while, he came to think that my guitar sounded sweet - especially coupled with his guitar.


 I actually love your LP. I'm just a dick. 

But the black LP Studio with gold hardware is just about my favorite LP, in terms of looks (especially), tone, and playability (those things are butter).


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2005)

Two things:

God, I wish there was a strat I could play with my heavy-as-fuck picking hand that didn't go out of tune 5 minutes in. 

And:

SRV is one of, in my opinion, the best guitar players that has ever lived.


----------



## Naren (Dec 22, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I actually love your LP. I'm just a dick.
> 
> But the black LP Studio with gold hardware is just about my favorite LP, in terms of looks (especially), tone, and playability (those things are butter).



I'm glad that you think my LP is the best looking, best sounding, and best for playability. I picked the black LP Studio with gold hardware cuz it looked awesome... 

One thing I don't like so much about my Ibanez is the sustain. When I play a note, it doesn't seem to completely "stay in place." I'm sure this is because of the sensitive tremolo bridge. But I love how the LP (and other such high-quality fixed-bridges) has eternal sustain that doesn't wobble around. 

Sustain = cool.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 22, 2005)

Chris said:


> SRV is one of, in my opinion, the best guitar players that has ever lived.


----------



## Drew (Dec 22, 2005)

I still have to get minbe set up with heavy-ass strings, Chris - after that, you're welcome to give it a go.  

the trem, however, sucks. I don't know why, mine's worse than most strats I've played, and I'm rockin' the graphite nut and saddles.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 22, 2005)

Chris said:


> God, I wish there was a strat I could play with my heavy-as-fuck picking hand that didn't go out of tune 5 minutes in.



Two options:

1. Put a Floyd on it. 

2. 5 springs in a two point USA with locking tuners.

Of course, the hard tail's also an option. However, you CAN'T pick any harder than I do, and the springs/locking tuners were enough for me. The Floyd's better, though.
You could just buy one of these .


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 22, 2005)

Drew said:


> the trem, however, sucks. I don't know why, mine's worse than most strats I've played, and I'm rockin' the graphite nut and saddles.



Some are just bad. Have you thought about switching it out? There's only 7000 Strat trem options out there...


----------



## Drew (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, I have - it's a matter of time before I start modding the thing again. It's not a high priority because I don't play 6's much these days, but I'm thinking of going to a new pickguard (pearloid S-S-S to black pearloid H-S-S), sticking a Duncan Screamin' Demon in the bridge, and maybe grabbing a Wilkinson and possibly locking tuners. Gotoh makes some nice-looking aftermarket 2-point trems, too though...


----------



## Shawn (Dec 22, 2005)

Drew said:


> I still have to get minbe set up with heavy-ass strings, Chris - after that, you're welcome to give it a go.
> 
> the trem, however, sucks. I don't know why, mine's worse than most strats I've played, and I'm rockin' the graphite nut and saddles.


I like your strat, Drew. Is yours a 60's? I want to get a nice one badly. Tons of people have been raving about the new EJ strat on his forums - they are a little expensive though. 

I was thinking a Highway 1 strat that I could mod. They have alot of them at this music store here in town. My friend picked one up and it was transparent teal and he sanded it and left it bare wood with some tung oil, then acquired a vintage brown pickguard (the same material they make the picks out of). He has a Hot Rails in it too. Nice guitar. I want either a Highway 1 or an American Deluxe.


----------



## Drew (Dec 22, 2005)

Mine's just a '97 American Standard. Some of the Highway 1's I've played have been pretty nice, Shawn - see if you can find one that speaks to you.


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 22, 2005)

Shawn said:


> I have a friend that has had his LP Studio since 1989 and he swears by it still to this day. He also has an enormous guitar collection as well. He has an SG, a Fender Strat, and a Tele and other various electrics. One day when I was over his house, he wanted to see the difference in his Gibsons and Fenders just for kicks. He plugged his LP in his Fender Twin and then plugged his SG, then Strat and Tele and so forth to hear the difference and surprisingly the Tele sounded the best out of them all.



Which is why telecasters are the greatest guitars ever created!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 22, 2005)

Drew said:


> Mine's just a '97 American Standard. Some of the Highway 1's I've played have been pretty nice, Shawn - see if you can find one that speaks to you.


Nice. 

Yeah, I think a Highway 1 is what I want because that's what my friend has. It sounds great and plays great. Very affordable too.


----------



## dpm (Dec 22, 2005)

Drew, your Strat should be _very_ reliable, tuning-wise, when well set up. If I lived a little closer I'd do it for you, but.....
Closer to the topic at hand, I personally don't see the big deal about SRV at all. He was able to emulate Hendrix well but what does that mean? Flame me all you want, I also detest Clapton and just about every other guitar hero


----------



## Shawn (Dec 22, 2005)

dpm said:


> Drew, your Strat should be _very_ reliable, tuning-wise, when well set up. If I lived a little closer I'd do it for you, but.....
> Closer to the topic at hand, I personally don't see the big deal about SRV at all. He was able to emulate Hendrix well but what does that mean? Flame me all you want, I also detest Clapton and just about every other guitar hero


To each his own. I love SRV. I also like Eric Johnson but not too many people do. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## dpm (Dec 22, 2005)

Shawn said:


> To each his own. I love SRV. I also like Eric Johnson but not too many people do. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.



Right on


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2005)

dpm said:


> Closer to the topic at hand, I personally don't see the big deal about SRV at all. He was able to emulate Hendrix well but what does that mean? Flame me all you want, I also detest Clapton and just about every other guitar hero


Sir, consider yourself dually flamed. *flame flame*

*flamity flame-flame*


----------



## Naren (Dec 23, 2005)

dpm said:


> Closer to the topic at hand, I personally don't see the big deal about SRV at all. He was able to emulate Hendrix well but what does that mean? Flame me all you want, I also detest Clapton and just about every other guitar hero



I love just about every guitar hero. Hendrix, Clapton, SRV, Vai, Malmsteen, Satriani, Page, Hammett, Van Halen, etc. I just don't elevate them to "god" status like most people do. I just think "dang good guitarists with dang good music."


----------



## dpm (Dec 23, 2005)

I think maybe a lot of my detestation (ooo, is that a word?) of these people comes from the work I do, being exposed to people who idolise these guys. Sure, some of them are great musicians, others I think not, but they are after all just people.
I have a lot of respect for Hendrix and Vai for their sheer talent, but I don't listen to their music often because as a whole it doesn't do much for me. I think of Page as part of Zep, they worked as a unit. Hammett's OK, VH was cool for the couple of albums, Malmsteen makes me think of Pantera  , SRV I'm indifferent towards, and Clapton _really_ gets on my nerves 
Who would I rate as being an influence on my own development as a player? Bill Steer (Carcass), Daniel and Vincent Cavanagh (Anathema), Calvin Robertshaw (My Dying Bride), and then there's all the non-guitarists like Miles, 'Trane, Zorn, Uri Caine, Dave Douglas, Nick Cave, and a host of others.
And you know what I find most admirable about these people, and a lot of you on this forum? That they and you had the dedication and pigheadedness to play music and try to make a living from it


----------



## Naren (Dec 23, 2005)

dpm said:


> I think of Page as part of Zep, they worked as a unit.



Other than the solo musicians I mentioned, I think all of the guitarists I mentioned work as a unit in their band. I respect and like Page because of how he worked in Led Zeppelin and how it all sounded great because of their efforts.



dpm said:


> And you know what I find most admirable about these people, and a lot of you on this forum? That they and you had the dedication and pigheadedness to play music and try to make a living from it



I would love to make a living off playing music... (sigh)


----------



## Shawn (Dec 23, 2005)

Im actually an Eric Clapton fan too. I love his stuff with Cream, Derek & the Dominos and his solo stuff. Great guitar playing legend. I still think even though Hendrix was way ahead of his time, SRV nailed it and then some. Eric Johnson, Joe Satriani have quoted Hendrix being their mentor as SRV did too. Out of them all, SRV owns even though Im a die-hard Johnson fan and Satch as well, there is something about SRV that makes him my guitar hero.


----------



## Drew (Dec 26, 2005)

dpm said:


> Drew, your Strat should be _very_ reliable, tuning-wise, when well set up. If I lived a little closer I'd do it for you, but.....
> Closer to the topic at hand, I personally don't see the big deal about SRV at all. He was able to emulate Hendrix well but what does that mean? Flame me all you want, I also detest Clapton and just about every other guitar hero



Dan, grab a copy of "Texas Flood." No Jimi there, just ferally intense blues guitar. Aside from that, I think "Little Wing" is the only hendrix he does that I really dig (Vodoo Child's great and all, but his version pales comared to jimi's, IMO) largely because I feel he entirely makes that song his own - he plays it completely different from Hendix, and his interpretation is just breathtaking. 

As for Clapton... His stuff with Cream was great and all, but today he's just a pop singer who plays some decent blues licks, and even in his prime he wasn't doing anything that Hubert Sumlin or Buddy Guy hadn't already done better. I don't get him either.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 26, 2005)

Buddy Guy is awesome. Saw him live with Eric Johnson last July and he is probably the best entertainer I have ever seen live. He's hilarious too and a great performer.

My father is a die-hard blues fan and has been collecting blues for nearly 3 decades. His collection is so vast, I dont even know where to start. John Mayall & The Blues Breakers, Canned Heat to Taj Mahal, Tab Benoit, L'il Ed and The Blues Imperials, Keb Mo, Robert Cray, T Bone Walker, Debbie Davies, Howlin' Wolf, Luther Allison, Charlie Musselwhite, etc. I could go on and on.

A GREAT cd to grab is Albert King with Stevie Ray Vaughan - In Session (1999)  
It features Tony Llorens on piano and organ, Michael Llorens on drums and Gus thornton on bass. SRV loved Albert King and this cd shows it.

Every year in Rockland, Maine in the first 2 weeks of July, they have the annual North Atlantic Blues Festival. I only went to the 2000 one then the 2001 show. I missed the last 4 years. I've seen some great blues legends such as Shemekia Copeland, Tab Benoit, L'il Ed, EC Scott, Debbie Davies, etc. The event is held right on the harbor of Rockland, Maine. Great time. Alot of people.


----------

